# What is the most beautiful thing you have seen/experience so far?



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

"People are like stained glass windows: they sparkle and shine when the sun is out, but when the darkness sets in their true beauty is revealed only if there is a light within"...Elizabeth Kubler-Ross

I always ask this question eventually to those that become my friends. I am curious to hear your personal experiences. Will start by sharing mine:

The most beautiful thing I have seen in life, it is a way of looking that people have when they talk/see someone they care deeply for. I have saw it only twice in my life. The first time was a father talking about one of his children. His eyes were full of love, there was this "glow", his eyes looked like two shooting stars dancing together through the sky. The other occasion was when a friend of mine was looking at me. Her eyes had the same glow. It was a beautiful sign indeed. For me if love should have a physical manifestation, will be that look. The eyes indeed are the mirrors of the soul.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Rakata Prime.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

That drunk walk home when it's snowing outside. That perfect moment when you look up at a street lamp and the sky is littered with snowflakes so large it threatens to block out the sky. Staying up all night long and driving back home just as the sun rises across the ocean. Hiking through the Rockies and watching your breath cling to thin air. The sea of fog that engulfs the jungle floor as you zipline from canopy to canopy. 

I'm a simple man with simple needs. The smallest things take my breath away.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

Nomen Nescio said:


> That drunk walk home when it's snowing outside. That perfect moment when you look up at a street lamp and the sky is littered with snowflakes so large it threatens to block out the sky. Staying up all night long and driving back home just as the sun rises across the ocean. Hiking through the Rockies and watching your breath cling to thin air. The sea of fog that engulfs the jungle floor as you zipline from canopy to canopy.
> 
> I'm a simple man with simple needs. The smallest things take my breath away.



It is usually the small things that makes life worth living . There is so much beauty in simplicity. Less is more.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I used to work at the observatory at my college and got to run the huge-ass telescope. One night I was watching Jupiter and could only count three moons. One was clearly hiding behind the planet. Just then, as I was staring at Jupiter getting lost in its mystery, the fourth moon popped out from behind. I cannot describe the feeling I felt having watched a moon cruise out from behind a planet so far away.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

being in my boyfriend's arms


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Funnily enough, seeing a satellite flying above whilst stargazing once on a hill in the middle of the night in Scotland. 
In fact, the whole experience was quite wonderful. I've never seen so many stars in my life before.

The satellite struck me because I suddenly went off into a fantasy world in which we were already exploring the galaxy, and seeing something man-made in the sky made me wonder if it was really possible.

Not like I don't think about this sort of stuff about 30 times a day...


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

The space shuttle launches as kid growing up in Florida. No greater thing have I ever witnessed.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Walking in the Hawaiian countryside is near the top for me.


----------



## Zorgh (Dec 11, 2011)

The first kiss with her.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

Till now..nothing.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

The most beautiful things I've seen so far is color. The most beautiful things I've perceived so far are emotions.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Climbing and descending the Staircase in Yosemite National Park. That was also scary too.


----------

